# A new Ninja Challenger



## StoneCliff (Jun 3, 2010)

(Naruto is wondering through a forest near the Hidden Leaf Village. Suddenly a Ninja from the Village Hidden in the Clouds appears in a cloud)
Ninja: SO, your the great Naruto. I laugh at you.
Naruto: Who are you.
Ninja: You may call me ZaZaKru and I am here to destroy you.
Naurto: YEAH RIGHT! (He charges towards him)
ZaZakru: RASEN-BLADE! ( a blueish blade comes out of his hand, smaller blades act like a chainsaw)
ZaZakru: HOW DO YOU LIKE THIS! (He stabs Naruto through the shoulder, a pain sweeps through him)
ZaZakru: I'll just keep this in their as your shoulder gets destroyed. MWAH HAH HAH!
Kakashia: Not so fast. (Chidori covers ZaZakru. He disappears)
Kakashia: He was a shadow clone. Naruto, why didn't you use Rasen-Shuriken.
Naruto: Because I didn't have time,and this is a bad fan fic.
Kakashia: Naruto, have you been smoking pot again?
Naruto:Yeah, but that's not the point. The point is...
Kakashia:That you need a new move? Just what I thought.
Naruto: Or, I could just use Rasen-Shuriken.
Kakashia:Listen, YOU WILL be learning a new move, IS THAT UNDERSTOOD?
Naruto:Fine. I hate being in a fan-fic.

(what new move will Naruto learn? Will Kakashia stop being a jerk? Will they get out of this fan-fic alive? Tune in later to find out!)

End of Part 1


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 3, 2010)

Hope you liked part one, here's part 2

(Naruto and Kakashia are walking through a forest)
Naruto:Wait, that's all you're going to say. A forest?
Narrator:Yeah, so what?
Naruto:Well, some adjetives would be nice. Maybe something else
(Naruto and Kakashia are dancing through the lollipop hills)
Naruto: THIS ISN'T WHAT I MEANT!
Kakashia: Shut up and dance you fool!
Naruto:Wait, where is this music from?
Random sound Ninja: I'm am Jim the sound ninja! All bow before my musical powers!
Naruto: Such as?
Jim: Tango, rap, and jazz. I can play them all!
Kakashia: Let's just leave this loser and head to the Waterfall of Plot Moving.
Jim:You're going to the Waterfall?!
Naruto: What is this Waterfall?
(Yes, what is this Waterfall? You'll learn, WHEN THE NEXT PART COMES! MWAH HAH HAH!)

End of part 2


----------



## Kamizage (Jun 3, 2010)

loving it...


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 3, 2010)

Here's another part, they won't always come out this quick though.
(Naruto and Kakashia have met a strange sound ninja by the name of Jim)
Naruto: So what is this Waterfall of Plot Moving?
Jim:It's an ancient Waterfall that gives a person a new jutsu, but only one jutsu per person.
Kakashia: I've already used it to get my Sharingan.
Naruto: Wasn't that given to you by your friend as he was dying?
Kakashia: Yeah, but there has to be a reason why I don't get a jutsu in this fan fic.
Naruto: So we are in a fan fic!
Kakashia: Quiet, the Sound guy is talking.
Jim:The only reason I haven't gone is because it's full of dangers that are dangerous. But if someone were to help me.
Naruto: No way am I helping you
Narrator:You have to, it's in the script
Naruto: Curse you script! Fine, where's this waterfall?
Jim: Through the Passage of death, past the trees of evil, and take a turn at the unwell wishing well.
Naruto: Or, and this is just an idea, we could take this clearly marked passage.
(Kakashia slaps Naruto on the back of his head.)Kakashia: Don't be stupid.
Jim: It's a long trip.
Kakashia:Not through the magic of off-screen travel!

(Next: The Waterfall of Plot Moving)

End of Part 3


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 3, 2010)

Here's another part guys!
(We take a moment to go to the Hidden Leaf Village for no apparent reason)
Sakura: I miss Sasuke!
Lee: How long has she been like this?
TenTen: 32 days, 7 hours, and 44 minutes.
Neji: I've like totally had enough of this. I'm leaving. (walks into wall)
Lee: Neji, why did you do that?
Neji: I just realized that I don't have pupils, so I can't see.
Sakura: Sasuke, come home!
TenTen: 32 days, 7 hours, and 48 minutes.
Lee: I can't stand to see you cry baby doll, I will bring Sasuke back.
Neji: Dude, this won't end well
(Lee runs off to find Sasuke)
Lee: Now, if I could only knew what a 'sasuke' is.
(Meanwhile, with our ACTUAL heroes and Jim)
Jim: Here it is. The Waterfall!
Naruto: Now I can get a new move!
Jim: ME FIRST! ME FIRST!
(Jim runs under the waterfall)
Waterfall: Jim the Sound Ninja, I bestow upon you the power of... POLKA!
Jim: Finally, my life is complete.
Watefall: Naruto, step forward.(he does) I give you the ultimate power of DANCE!
Naruto: That's it!?
Waterfall: Yep, but fortanutely it's ZaZakru's one weakness.
Kakashia:Who?
Naruto: The guy we came all the way here for.
ZaZakru: Too bad it was for nothing!
Naruto:  Oh, it's you.
Waterfall: Use your dance!
Naruto: No thanks, RASEN-SHURIKEN!
(ZaZakru dies)
Naruto: That was easy.

(Is this the end? Stay tuned!)

End of part 4


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 3, 2010)

(Lee dances through the lollipop forest)
Lee:La la la! I'm going to find a 'sasuke'.
Sasuke:Lee, is that you?
Lee:Who are you?
Sasuke:It's me, Sasuke.
Lee: OOOOOOOOH! You're the 'sasuke' that Sakura wants. Come back to the village with me!
Sasuke:No.
Lee:AWWAH! Why not?
Sasuke:I need to kill my brother!
Lee: Come on!
Sasuke:No.
Lee:I'll be your best friend!
Sasuke:I don't need friends.
Lee:Fine then.I guess I'll have to fight you. Keep in mind I won't go (Sasuke throws Lee back to Hidden Leaf Village)
Lee:AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
Sakura:And then I learned that my father always wanted a son!(sobs)
Ino:There,There. (mouths HELP ME!)
Shikamarua: To lazy..to save..Ino.
Choji:After these chips!
(Lee lands onto Choji)
Lee:I failed you, lovly Sakura!

(Why does Lee always act like this? Also, why are you reading this? Go read Ditto Dude's. It's much better!)

End of part 5


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 3, 2010)

yes, yes it is. Also, my name has no space.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 3, 2010)

Naruto: We're back from the Waterfall!
Sakura: It's Naruto, which reminds me of SASUKE! (sobs)
Naruto: What's her problem?
Sakura: Problem? Just like Sasuke had! (sobs)
Shino: She's been..
Naruto: No, I want to hear from a REAL ninja.
Sakura: Real?Just like Sasuke!(sobs)
Neji: Well, I can't see, but I heard that everything reminds her of Sasuke.
Sakura: Sasuke?That's the name of...MY CAT!(sobs)
Naruto: Don't worry, I'll get Sasuke back. (looks upward) LISTEN UP NARRATOR! GIVE ME SASUKE!
Narrator: NEVER! In fact, you're so annoying, I'm changing this fan fic.
Naruto: How so?(Starts to dissapear. A white flash appears)
Goku: And that's how I ate the food.
Gohan: Wow, that's great!

(will this be about Dragonball Z? Since this is on NARUTO fourms, probably not!)

end of part 6


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 3, 2010)

Goku: I like pie.
Gohan: Oh no, a bad guy has killed our friends.
Goku: Now I am almost defeated. Oh wait I become more powerful
Gohan: I wish everyone was alive.
(everyone is restored)
Gohan and Goku: YEAH!
Narrator: This is boring, I know!
Luffy:  And that's how I got the Gum Gum fruit!
Zorro: Horah, I really don't care.
Narrator: Nah, I know!
Naruto: I'M BACK EVERYONE!
Narrator: I was bored with everyone else.
Naruto: Whatever, now to get Sasuke back!
Narrator: Actually, you have to wait until shippuden. Instead, you have to fight Jim, the sound Ninja.
Naruto: That's it?That's not to difficult.
Jim: FEAR MY POWER OF POLKA! (Starts playing badly)
Naruto(covering ears): OH GOD! It's like Justin Bieber, but worse! What should I do?
Waterfall(in Naruto's head): Dance boy, Dance like you've never danced before!
Naruto: I'm dancing! DANCING RASENGAN!
(Jim is horribly wounded)

(Is this the end of Jim? Who cares!?)

end of part 7


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 3, 2010)

nothing is worse than justin beiber. NOTHING!!!


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 3, 2010)

Jim:With my dying breath, I..
Kakashia:Let's through this body out before he stinks up the place.
Jim:I'm not dead! In fact, I feel better!
(Jim gets thrown out)
Kakashia:Now what?
Naruto:I don't know.
Goku:Hey
Naruto:WHAT THE?
Goku:We're still here.
Luffy:And we're pretty angry that you did that.
Goku:NOW DIE!
Naruto:Rasen-Shuriken
(Goku, Gohan, Luff, and Zorro get blasted back to their manga)
Naruto:This has come in handy today.

(will Goku be seen again? Unfortunately, yes. In Dragonball GT! Stay tuned to find out what will happen next!)

End  of part 8


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 3, 2010)

(Meanwhile, in the batcave)
Orchimaru: It's a good thing we took this cave from that loser in the bat outfit, right stooge?
Kabuato: Right, Master Orchimaru. Why are we using all these computers?
Orchimaru: So we can harness the most powerful thing ever! DANCE!
Kabuato: Awesome! Where is this power?
Orchimaru: With that meddling Naruto! But no matter, we will take it.
(They arrive in The hidden leaf village)
Naruto: G-G-G-GHOST!
Orchimaru: Um, yes. BOOOO! Give me the power of dance!
Naruto: Whatever you want Mr.Ghost
Orchimaru: Finally, all the power is mine!
Kakashia: Naruto, you idiot! You just turned Orchimaru into the most powerful man in the world!
Naruto: You mean?
Orchimaru: YES! MY PASTINESS AND DANCING COMBINED MADE ME... MICHAEL JACKSON!

(How will our heroes beat this one?)

End of part 9


----------



## Kamizage (Jun 4, 2010)

OH, MAN!!! The tension!


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 4, 2010)

Michael Jackson:I am Michael Jackson, and I can't be defeated!
Naruto: Rasen-Shuriken!
(Jackson blocks)Jackson:Fool, I can block you attacks if I concentrate!
Jim: Concentrate huh? Well, face my POLKA!
Jackson: OH NO, I CAN'T focus!
Naruto: Rasengan!
Jackson: OH NO! (the power of dance gets knocked out of him.)
Orchimaru:Now I'm back to this form. Oh well, BYE!
(He leaves with Kabuto)
Naruto:Well that was easy.
Jim:Your welcome!
Naruto:For what?
Jim: Never mind. (grumble grumble)
?: But Not for long!
Naruto:Huh?
?:Whoops, to far in the script.
Naruto: Ok, let's see (pulls out script) Bye, for what, Ah! Here We are. Look's like we're safe!
?:Not for long!

(Who is this mysterious Ninja who can't read the script?Will Jim be appreciated? Why am I asking you, you don't know!)


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 4, 2010)

Naruto: Who are you?
?: I am the evil Count Sar, and to defeat me you must find a magical tape despenser!
Naruto: Rasen-Shuriken!
Sar: That has no effect! 
Narrator: This is stupid, I'm going to see what else is going on.
(elsewhere in Konoha)
Lee: So Neji, how does it feel to be blind?
Neji: Don't worry, I've gotten used to it. I can see using my ears!
Lee: So you can hear stuff and then see a image?
Neji: No, I got eyes on my ears now!
Lee: That's boring, let's see what Sakura's doing.
Sakura: SASUKE!
Lee: Oh right, let's see what shikamarua is doing.
Shikamarua: To lazy to talk.
Lee: Why are you so lazy?
Shikamarua: Because I'm high, have some.
(they take it)
Lee: Um, I see a blue monkey is that normal?
Multiple Nejis: Not at all Hinata.

(Willl they get out of this drug jam? I have no idea, maybe I should take some myself.)


----------



## rattler (Jun 5, 2010)

Weird and Random...but still funny.

You misspelled names a lot, though.


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 5, 2010)

rattler, you always complain.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 5, 2010)

Naruto: Who are you really? I know Count Sar and you're not him.
?: I am Question mark
Kakashi: Oh no, he's the most powerful ninja to ever exist!
Naruto: Wasn't that the 4th Hokage?
?: Shush, this makes a better story!
Naruto: But it doesn't make sense!
Kakashi: It doesn't have to make sense, this is a fan fic!
?: Yes, and I have received the most powerful thing ever!
Naruto: Is it dance?
?: No, it's ... A KEYBOARD!
Kakashi: So?
?: This is no ordinary keyboard, this is the writer's keyboard! I can change the story!
Naruto: Hasn't this been done before?
? and Kakashi: STOP WITH THE PLOT HOLES!
?: Now to change this story! (he types rapidly)

(How will the story be changed? Is this the end of the fan fic? Of course not! Don't be stupid.)


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 5, 2010)

(? is changing the story. What willHullo readers! Time to make some changes! First, I am the main charater. Second my new name is Howard, because I like that name. Third 
Writer:NOT SO FAST!
Howard: Who are you?
Writer:Learn to read, I'm the writer!
Howard: So what are you going to do?
Writer: That keyboard is no match for my NEW keyboard! First, I'm changing you're writing back to black!
Howard: How about we work together? You're powers don't work on me anyways.
Writer: Since I don't have a choice, fine.

(this won't end up well, but keeping watching anyways!)


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 7, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> (this won't end up well, but keeping watching anyways!)



watching???


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 8, 2010)

Naruto: hello Shino! NOW DIE!(Naruto uses Rasen shuriken)
Shino: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
Writer: Crap! That's it! (pulls gun) DIE HOWARD!
(Howard dies)
Writer: I can't undo this! Oh well, at least it wasn't anyone important.
Naruto: So the last chapter was pointless?
(Or so Naruto thinks. Wanna know where he went? Let's go!)
Howard: Where am I? And why is my text black again?
Luffy: You're in the place where charaters who are written out go.
Goku: I miss being in the fan fic
Orochimaru: I haven't been featured in a while!
Jim: At least you weren't thrown out like trash!
ZaZakru: And you survived till the double digits!
Gohan: Let's beat the son of a b**** up!
(they team up on Orochimaru, beating him up)
Shino: Wow, I wish I wasn't dead. That way I could finally..
Jim: Let's beat that loser up!
(Shino dies, again)

(wow, that was just awful. Why are you reading this? It's almost as bad as a filler arc.)


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 8, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> Naruto: hello Shino! NOW DIE!(Naruto uses Rasen shuriken)
> QUOTE]
> 
> why wasn't "Naruto: hello Shino!" in red?


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 12, 2010)

Naruto: Why don't we have a plot.
Kakashi: Because, you touch yourself at night.
Naruto: How did you know? Stalker.
Jiraiya: Yeah Kakashi, that's my job!
Naruto: PERVY SAGE! You're here! What did you bring me?
Jiraiya: My newest book!
Naruto: Let me see!
(Book title: Naruto XXX)
Naruto: What the heck, man!
Jirayia: I ran out of ideas, so I used you!
Kakashi (reading) : And boy am I glad you did!
Jirayia: The reason I'm here is to have you compete in the anime arena.

(Anime Arena? Boy, that's not clever.)


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 13, 2010)

Naruto: So, what is this Anime Arena thingy?
Jirayia: Well, all the anime charaters get together and fight!
Naruto: What does the winner get?
Jirayia: That's a surprise.
Naruto: Fine, I'll go.
Jirayia: Good, because it starts tomorrow. (grabs Naruto) LET'S GO!
(later, at the arena)
Announcer: Ladies and Gentlemen, boys and girls, welcome to ANIME ARENA! Our first fight will be between Goku and... 
Naruto: Please don't be me. Please don't be me.
Announcerorry!
Naruto: Who?
Nerd: Well, Dorry is a Giant from One Piece (which is better then Naruto If I do say so Myself) and..
Naruto: RASEN-WEDGIE!
(Nerd gets ultimate wedgie)
Naruto: Serves you right for being a nerd, nerd!
Dorry: Yarh, I'm going to obliterate you, yarh!
Goku: SUPER SAIYAN 3!
Dorry: Yarh, what is that?
(goku punches Dorry into the moon.)
Announcer: Goku is our winner!
Goku: Yeah!

(wow, that was a bad chapter. I mean, wow.)


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 16, 2010)

first of all, by vote, naruto is better. second, can you name two more giants? Third, you only know a couple of manga so this is going to be boring.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 16, 2010)

Announcer: The next fight: Luffy
Luffy: Yeah!
Announcer: Vs. that nerd from the last chapter.
Nerd: Go thing I'm actually:
(takes off disguise)
Nerd: LIGHT FROM DEATH NOTE!
Naruto: So what? I mean, what are his powers?
Light: I write your name in this book, and you die!
Naruto: That's pretty stupid. Who would read a manga based on that?

(Who indeed?)


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 16, 2010)

*sighs* Oh how 'fanfiction' is accepted


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 16, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> *sighs* Oh how 'fanfiction' is accepted



what do you mean?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 16, 2010)

To be perfectly honest, this seems like another RP gone horribly wrong


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 17, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> Announcer: The next fight: Luffy
> Luffy: Yeah!
> Announcer: Vs. that nerd from the last chapter.
> Nerd: *Go* thing I'm actually:
> ...


 when you said go, you ment good right?

Also, light would never yell out how he kills.

For some reason, I doubt you've read it. What is light's last name?


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 17, 2010)

SPOILERS: THOSE WHO HAVEN'T SEEN PAIN'S ARC YET IN NARUTO, DON'T READ THIS SECTION.

Narrator: This is by far the stupidest thing ever. Why do we even have that guy here?
Light: I HAVE A NAME!
Naruto: No you don't, silly
Narrator: I mean, come on! No one reads it, not even the writer. Anyway, lets get this moving along.
Light: Time to die (Writes luffy's name)
Luffy: Agh! (luffy dies)
Announcer: Winner..... That nerd!
Light: Come on!
Jiraya: Well, good thing we're all main charaters, right guys? I mean, none of us are going to die? right?
(Naruto and Kakashi look around awkwardly)

(I think that this is just going down hill)


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 17, 2010)

Yay, spoilers!


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 21, 2010)

DittoDude said:


> first of all, by vote, naruto is better. second, can you name two more giants? Third, you only know a couple of manga so this is going to be boring.




I know Naruto is better (I agree personally!) but the Nerd thinks One Piece is better.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 21, 2010)

Recap: so, Light killed luffy. Yep, that's all you missed.
Announcer: next fight... Naruto vs. Vash, the Stampede
Kakashi: Who the hell is that?
Vash: I'm from Trigun, which is about cowboys, partner. Keep in mind I won't go easy on...
(Naruto punches him)
Vash: OW! That hurt. (cries) meanie I quit.
Announcer: Winner, Naruto!

(That's how much trigun people suck. Don't try to deny it, it's true.)


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 23, 2010)

Yay for beating up random losers.


----------



## NarutoFan300 (Jun 28, 2010)

This is wierd, but it's okay.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jul 7, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> To be perfectly honest, this seems like another RP gone horribly wrong



Do you just say that to all the fan-fics? Because you said almost the same thing about Ditto Dude's


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 7, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> Do you just say that to all the fan-fics? Because you said almost the same thing about Ditto Dude's



Lazy, lazy, lazy.

P.S. My name has no space.


----------



## NarutoFan300 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not to sound rude, but could you please write more chapters. I like the "Anime Arena" alot. If it's not too much trouble, could you have Gai fight Sanji? Please? Pretty please? Pretty please with a cherry on top?


----------



## StoneCliff (Jul 9, 2010)

Announcer: Our next fight: Gai vs Sanji!
Naruto: That sounds kinda forced.
Gai:I'm going to destory you.
Sanji: Yeah righ(starts coughing) AAAGH (Falls down) If only I hadn't smoked!
Gai: that was easy!
Annoncer: Winner: GAI!
Naruto: Let's hope no fans get angry about this!
Kakashi: Yeah, let's hope they realize this is a humor fanfic.
Announcer: Next fight: Ichigo vs Random Bob!
Ichigo: I will stop you no matter..
Random Bob: CHEAT CODES! Up Up Left!
(Ichigo dies)
Random Bob: Go Cheat codes!
Naruto: Wait, what?

(Um, that was the stupidest thing I've ever read. That doesn't even make sense)
Random Bob: That's mean. Left Left Right!

(BOB IS GREAT! BOB IS GREAT! BOB IS GREAT!)


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 9, 2010)

That was a really good chapter.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jul 10, 2010)

Naruto: Wow, so you can use cheat codes to do anything?
Random Bob: Yep. Watch
Announcer: Our next fight will be...
Random Bob: B! B! Left!
Announcer: Light vs. ... Me?
Light: I  will defeat you easily. Now just to write your name! Um, what is your name?
Announcer: You don't know my real name. MWAH HAH HAH! (Headbutts Light) I win!
Announcer: Next fight, ME vs. P-P-Piccolo? 
Piccolo: Goodbye.
Announcer: Oh f-
(Piccolo uses ki blast, Announcer dies)
Naruto: Great job. Now we can't continue without an announcer.
Piccolo: I know. MWAH HAH HAH! Take that stupid fan fic! 
Kakashi: Hey! Your not Piccolo! 
Piccolo: That's right! I'm Actually Spider-Man!

(Why is Spider-Man here? More importantly, since when can Spider-Man shoot Ki-Blasts?


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 11, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> Naruto: Wow, so you can use cheat codes to do anything?
> Random Bob: Yep. Watch
> Announcer: Our next fight will be...
> Random Bob: B! B! Left!
> ...



Why did Piccolo kill the announcer? He said Goku.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jul 12, 2010)

My Bad, I was Orginally have Goku, but I switched it to piccolo last second. I thought I changed it.


----------



## NarutoFan300 (Jul 19, 2010)

The sanji vs. gai fight was not exactly what I was expecting, but it was funny.
Will you be taking other requests? If so, I would like to request Kakuzu vs. Broggy and Jiraiya vs. Franky.


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 19, 2010)

If you are taking requests, please do Gohan vs. Ash Ketchum and Yugi's grandfather vs. Nicholas D. Wolfwood.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jul 25, 2010)

Spider-Man: I'm sick of you guys stealing kids away from American comics!
Goku: Piccolo! How could you be so evil!
Piccolo: That's not me you idiot.
Random Bob: B! B! A!
Spider-Man: That doesn't effect me!
Light: Maybe this will! 
Spider-Man: You can't kill me with the Death Note!
Light: I'm not going to. (puts fists together) DOUCHE POWERS, ACTIVATE!
(Spider-Man dies)
Naruto: Wait, didn't you already die?
Light: That was my twin, Dark.
Naruto: Oh, real clever writer!


(Zzzz. yawn! wow that was boring!) 

Writer: Why do you hate my writing?

(I have to hate something! also, I'm also written by you)

Writer: So you hate yourself?

(No, but I hate your writing, which means I hate myself, but I don't, but I do, AAAAAAAAAGGH!) -head explodes-


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 25, 2010)

That was...interesting.


----------



## SasukeFan300 (Jul 26, 2010)

DittoDude said:


> That was...interesting.



Yes, yes it was.


----------



## rattler (Jul 27, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> Spider-Man: I'm sick of you guys stealing kids away from American comics!
> Goku: Piccolo! How could you be so evil!
> Piccolo: That's not me you idiot.
> Random Bob: B! B! A!
> ...



Why can't Spiderman be killed with cheat codes or Death Note?


----------



## Saad_Genius (Jul 27, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> Spider-Man: I'm sick of you guys stealing kids away from American comics!
> Goku: Piccolo! How could you be so evil!
> Piccolo: That's not me you idiot.
> Random Bob: B! B! A!
> ...



This could be named as "the exploding one"


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 27, 2010)

rattler said:


> Why can't Spiderman be killed with cheat codes or Death Note?



Cheat codes: only stone can answer that.
Death Note: Because Light can't see his face and he doesn't know his real name.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jul 28, 2010)

rattler said:


> Why can't Spiderman be killed with cheat codes or Death Note?



Spider-man isn't in anime charaters, and bob's cheat codes only effect them.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jul 28, 2010)

Announcer: Next fight, Jiraya vs Piccolo
Goku: Hey Piccolo, didn't we kill you last chapter?
Piccolo: That wasn't me you idiot. I mean, seriously, what kind of idiot would think that!\
Kakashi: Didn't we kill Piccolo last chapter?
Naruto: That's what I thought!
Piccolo: I have a tough opponent I'll have to be smart and.. OH MY GOD!
Jiraya: What?
Piccolo: NAKED WOMEN!
Jiraya (happy): WHERE?
Piccolo: Got'ch you. (shoots Specail Beam Cannon, Jiraya dies)
Announcer: Winner: Piccolo!


----------



## StoneCliff (Jul 28, 2010)

Announcer: Next fight! Nicholas D. Wolf vs. Yugi's Grandpa!
Gramps: That's not my name!
Wolf: Shut up! I am the greatest warrior from Trigun!
Random watcher: No you're not!
(Gramps throws a card. Wolf explodes)
Gramps: I won, oooh what a surprise. (has heartattack and dies)
Announcer: Um, next fight? Ash vs. Teen Gohan
Gohan: Time to die, you mother ****** ***** *** ***** and then I'll **** ***** and..
Ash: GO POKEBALL!
(You caught a gohan!)


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 29, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> Spider-man *isn't in anime charaters*, and bob's cheat codes only effect them.



Did you mean isn't *an* anime *charater*?



StoneCliff said:


> Announcer: Next fight, Jiraya vs Piccolo
> Goku: Hey Piccolo, didn't we kill you last chapter?
> Piccolo: That wasn't me you idiot. I mean, seriously, what kind of idiot would think that!\
> Kakashi: Didn't we kill Piccolo last chapter?
> ...




Did you mean gotcha?

P.S. There's a random \ at the end Piccolo's first sentence.

P.S.S. I am the leader of the grammar police.


----------



## Kei (Jul 29, 2010)

Funny! I love this  good job good job!! Now...More


----------



## StoneCliff (Jul 29, 2010)

DittoDude said:


> Did you mean isn't *an* anime *charater*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Curse you grammmer police!

Also, I meant an, but he's also not in an anime charater, so there.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jul 29, 2010)

Goku: So, you caught my son in a pokeball?
Ash: Yep!
Goku: Not even a masterball?
Ash: Nope!
Goku: Also, isn't your name red?
Ash: Well, in the manga maybe. But this is ANIME Arena.
Writer: Well, I'm changing it to red anyways.
Ash: That's not what we meant.
Writer: I know, but I wanted a visual gag.
Goku: So, my son now has to do everything you say.
Ash: Pretty much.
Goku: Since he's human, isn't that slavery?
Ash: Well he's half saiyan.
Goku: Okay then!
Announcer: Next fight, Random Bob vs....
Random Bob: No one can beat me! As long as I have cheat codes! 
Announcer: Speed Racer!
(Random Bob get's run over and dies.)
Speed: I have succeeded in racing and driving this very fast vehicle! Now I must go!
(He drives off)
Announcer: Well, that was odd. Since speed has left, the winner is Random Bob's Corpse!
Naruto: Wait, announcer, weren't you killed by Piccolo?
Piccolo: That wasn't me, you idiot!
Naruto: Either way, how did you come back?
Announcer: Continuity mistake.

(Does that mean I'm back to?)

Writer: Nope.

(Okay)


----------



## StoneCliff (Jul 29, 2010)

(We cut to this random guy named Lucas, who is frolicking through a forrest)
Lucas: La la la! Hey what's that? (He sees the anime arena) I'll go there!
(Lucas arrives)
Lucas: Wow! The top prize is 1,000,000,000,000,000 credits! I can pay for my mom's surgery, dad's debts, mercenaries to save my sister, and world peace! (He enters)
Announcer: Next fight, Lucas vs. Vegeta!
Lucas: Oh boy! I hope we'll have fun! Can I give you money and a hug?
(Vegeta just smiles) 
Announcer: Oh the humanity! (crunching noise) I didn't know bones could bend that way! The massacre! (Arm flies over his head) Oh, how cruel! 
(The fight ends, the loser a bloody mess, ripped to shreds, in inch from death)
Announcer: T-T-The winner is Lucas.
(crickets in the audience)
Kakashi: Ha! SO clever!
Writer: Douche.
Kakashi: Maybe, but a clever douche. Unlike you.
Writer: Fine, I'll just erase you out of existence!
Kakashi: Like you cou..
Writer: Take that!


----------



## DittoDude (Jul 30, 2010)

Lucas pwns.


----------



## rattler (Aug 1, 2010)

DittoDude said:


> Cheat codes: only stone can answer that.
> *Death Note: Because Light can't see his face and he doesn't know his real name**.*



Oh yeah, that makes sense.



StoneCliff said:


> Spider-man isn't in anime charaters, and bob's cheat codes only effect them.



Bob just doesn't know any non-anime cheat-codes? And how does Spiderman know about Death Note?



StoneCliff said:


> Writer: Fine, I'll just erase you out of existence!
> Kakashi: Like you cou..
> Writer: Take that!



Does this mean Kakashi's out of the tournament already? Or will you just make another "continuity mistake" lol.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 1, 2010)

rattler said:


> Bob just doesn't know any non-anime cheat-codes? And how does Spiderman know about Death Note?
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean Kakashi's out of the tournament already? Or will you just make another "continuity mistake" lol.



Number one: Yes.

Number Two: Billy the magical Gnome told him about it.


Number Three: Wait and see.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 1, 2010)

Announcer: Our next fight: Sasuke vs. Naruto!
(Fangirls and fanboys alike wet themselves with excitement)
Naruto: Really?
Announcer: Ha ha, no. It's Ash vs. Yoh, from Shaman King!
Ash: You can't beat me with my newest Pokemon, RICKY!
Gohan: That's not my name!
Ash: You are supposed to say Gohan gohan!
Gohan: Why is the name all capitalized?
Ash: I forgot they used lower case.
Gohan: Your an idiot.
Ash: Quiet RICKY! I caught you, I name you!
Writer: He's right, you know.
RICKY : sigh.
Ash: THAT'S NOT YOUR LINE!
RICKY: RICKY! -Translation: douche-
Yoh: I have a ghost who died in this tournament! He wants to help me win!
Yugi's Grandpa's Ghost: Is it me?
Yoh: No, old man! Go haunt your grandson or something.
Yugi's Grandpa's Ghost: He chased me away.
Yugi: That's right old man!
Yoh: Instead, it's the ghost of RANDOM BOB!
Random Bob's Ghost: Hello.
Yoh: INTERGRATE! Up, Up, Left, B!
(Ash's and Gohan's heads explode and dogs eat their souls)
Yoh: Bitches.
Announcer: Um yes, next fight Jiraya...
Naruto: Isn't he dead?
Kakashi: Yeah, this fan fic is losing it's continuity.
Announcer: Vs. Franky.
Franky: I'm not going down easil.. LOOK NAKED WOMEN!
Jiraya: Where!?
(Franky punches through Jiraya's head. He might not get better this time)
Annoncer: Jiraya loses!
Announcer: Next Fight: Broggy vs. Kakazu!
Kakazu: You will never win!
Broggy: I'm hungry. (Grabs Kakazu)
Kakazu: Wait, what!? No, no! (Gets eaten)
Announcer: The winner is Broggy!

(Now can I come back?)

Writer: Still No.

(Aaaw! It's boring with Jim and ZaZakru!)


----------



## NarutoFan300 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yay, you took my requests.


----------



## rattler (Aug 2, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> Announcer: Our next fight: Sasuke vs. Naruto!
> (Fangirls and fanboys alike wet themselves with excitement)
> Naruto: Really?
> Announcer: Ha ha, no. It's Ash vs. Yoh, from Shaman King!
> ...



I don't think Franky's _that_ strong.

Can you do Chopper vs Kiba?


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 2, 2010)

Announcer: Next fight, Chopper vs. Kiba!
(Akamaru falls in love with chopper and starts humping his leg)
Akumaru: Ruff! -Marry me, beautiful woman!-
Chopper: I'm a boy you idiot.
Kiba: Thank's for the distraction! RASENGAN!
Naruto: But you don't know Rasengan.
Kiba: Oh right, Kamehameha!
(Chopper died)
Akamaru: Ruff. - goodbye my love-
Kiba: Let's get you a woman Akamaru!
Akamaru: Bow wow! - No you idiot I will never love ano.. SQUIRREL! 
(He chases after the mentioned spuirrel.


----------



## rattler (Aug 2, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> Announcer: Next fight, Chopper vs. Kiba!
> (Akamaru falls in love with chopper and starts humping his leg)
> Akumaru: Ruff! -Marry me, beautiful woman!-
> Chopper: I'm a boy you idiot.
> ...



Thanks for taking my request! This chapter was funny.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 2, 2010)

Annoncer: Next fight, Sasuke vs Random Bob's Corpse!
Sasuke: This should be easy
(The corpse's finger falls off, Sasuke trips on it)
Sasuke: Ow, my head! You big meanie! (he runs off)
Naruto: Wow, do you really think you'll get away with that.
Writer: Of course not, fan girls and fan boys alike will come to rip me into tiny pieces.
Naruto: Then why did you write it?
Writer: Because I didn't feel like saying SCREW YOU FAN GIRLS!
Naruto: But the fan backlash! You must write something that fan girls of every series of anything ever will like!
Writer: I already have: Sasuke, the were-vampire, goes to the homosexual School of witchcraft and emoery!
Naruto: Can I read it?
Writer: Next chapter!
Announcer: Next fight! Sasuke vs Sasuke!
Naruto: Wait, what?
Announcer: Followed by Sasuke vs. Sasuke!
Naruto: There's dozens of Sausukes! This is like a crazed fan girls best dream!
Sakura: I tried to clone Sasuke! But it failed!
Writer: So I didn't have to write Sasuke the Were-vampire?
Sakura: Nope! The Real one isn't even here!

(How will they get rid of the sasuke clones? Check Next time for more hair raising, spine tingling adventures of Naruto and

Writer: Didn't I fire you?

(No, you just killed me and refused to acknowledge my existance.)

Writer: Okay then!


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 2, 2010)

These last few chapter were...special.

Good, but special.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 3, 2010)

Naruto(reading Sasuke the were-vampire): Wow, this is really good! 
Writer: I see you wanted to pay for it with that roll of quarters in you pocket.
Naruto: Um, Those aren't quarters.
Writer: Do you mean?
Naruto: Yep, there nickels!
Kakashi: Will you stop reading and help me get rid of these clones.
Writer: Didn't I get rid of you?
Kakashi: Um, no. that was Light!
Light: Wait what? Kakashi you Mother f...
Naruto: I figured it out. SASUKE, SAKURA IS COMING!
(All clones run away)
Light: Wow, that was impressive.
Naruto: Didn't you just get erased?
Light: No that was my brother Gray.
Gray: No, I'm right here.
Light: In that case continuity error.
Naruto: That can't be the answer to everything.
Kakashi: Yes it can, now let's continue Manga Mashup.
Naruto: You mean anime arena.
Kakashi: That's what I said.
Sakura: What about the clones.
Naruto: They're all go..(All the clones are still there.)
Naruto: But I got rid of them!
Goku: Well, I'm going home back to the Leaf village with my wife Nami.

(What's going on? Who knows, who cares.)

Writer: Didn't I erase you?

(Yep, but continuity mistakes help me.)

Naruto: Well, I'm going to find what's messing with the continuity. Who's with me!?

Lee: I am bro!

Light: If my sister is coming, then I'll be glad to help! Who wants a hug?

(So, Naruto, Goku, and Light started to search for Sanji)

Naruto: You mean what ever is causing the continuity mistakes.

(Whatever)


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 3, 2010)

Even more specialness.


----------



## NarutoFan300 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey, I have another request. Tao Ren vs. Kisame.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 5, 2010)

Writer: Oh, crud
Advisor: What?
Writer: I have written my self into a corner. I don't know what to do next.
Advisor: Perhaps I can help ( Types)
(So, the anime arena was magically put back in order.)
Writer: Really, that's it?
Advisor: yep.
Naruto: Yeah! Everythings back to normal!
Kakashi: Hey, writer!
Writer: Yes?
Kakashi: First, isn't your name StoneCliff?
Writer: Perhaps.
Kakashi: Also, won't your many fan girls come and kidnap you?
Writer: I can only hope. 
(Everyone stares.)
Writer: You know, hope that won't happen. he he.

(What a weirdo)


----------



## rattler (Aug 6, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> Number one: Yes.
> 
> Number Two: Billy the magical Gnome told him about it.
> 
> ...



You still didn't answer my question of how Spiderman knew about Death Note.

Anyway, I like what you did with the continuity error (if continuity is even a word).


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 7, 2010)

First, I did answer your Spiderman question. Billy the magical gnome told him about deathnote.

Second, Continuity is a word.(Use a dictionary)


----------



## rattler (Aug 7, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> First, I did answer your Spiderman question. Billy the magical gnome told him about deathnote.



Oh yeah. Is Billy going to be in the tournament? I request Billy vs Vegeta.



StoneCliff said:


> Second, Continuity is a word.(Use a dictionary)



Ok.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 7, 2010)

Billy died in the great gnome war of 2006.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 7, 2010)

Announcer: Next fight Tao Ren vs. Kisam..
(Ren is eating fish sticks)
Naruto: That's.. gruesome.
Announcer: The last 8 anime charaters left: Tao Ren, Goku, Light, Kakashi, Random Bob's Corpse, Yoh, Naruto, and Piccolo. First fight, Goku vs. Random Bob's Corpse.
Goku: I'm going to win!
(A needle is sticking out of Bob's Corpse)
Goku: Ah! A needle! I hate needles!
Piccolo: What are you talking about? That wasn't in the manga!
Goku: Yeah, but it was in the anime, and since this is ANIME arena...
(Goku dies of fright)
Announcer: Next fight: Tao Ren vs Yoh!
Ren: What's that!?
(he looks away, Ren cranks up the volume on his headset)
Yoh: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!
Announcer: Winner, Ren!
Yoh: What? I can't hear you.


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 7, 2010)

Is Random Bob's Corpse gonna win?

Why isn't Lucas one of the 8?


----------



## rattler (Aug 7, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> Billy died in the great gnome war of 2006.



Oh, I see.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 7, 2010)

DittoDude said:


> Is Random Bob's Corpse gonna win?
> 
> Why isn't Lucas one of the 8?



You'll see.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 7, 2010)

Naruto: What happened to Lucas?
Lucas: I'm right here.
Naruto: But it said you weren't in the top 8!
Announcer: I misspoke. It's Lucas instead of Piccolo.
Naruto: Basically, the writer forgot about Lucas.
Announcer: Oh totally.
Lucas: Alright, who am I going to fight?
Announcer: Kakashi.
Kakashi: You rang?
Lucas: GUM GUM RASEN-KAME-STRIKE! My ultimate move!
Kakashi: I'm a clone!
Lucas: I'm genjutsu!
Light: I'm annoyed.
Naruto: I'M BACK EVERYONE!
(Lucas grabs the real Kakashi's head and rips it off.)
Lucas: You can have this back at the end of the day.
Announcer: Next fight! Light vs. Naruto
(Light writes Naruto Uzumaki.)
Light: Why didn't you die?
Naruto: MAIN CHARACTER IMMUNITY JUTSU! RASENGAN!
(Light dies)
Announcer: Next fight! Random Bob's Corpse vs. Tao Ren!
Ren: Time to die, although you are already dead. So, I can't kill you, but if I don't kill you, then I lose, but I don't want to lose, so i have to kill you, but I can't...
(His Head explodes)
Announcer: Winner! Random Bob's corpse!


----------



## rattler (Aug 7, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> Naruto: What happened to Lucas?
> Lucas: I'm right here.
> Naruto: But it said you weren't in the top 8!
> Announcer: I misspoke. It's Lucas instead of Piccolo.
> ...



Is this going to happen to everyone who fights  Random Bob's corpse. Will he win? If he's not going to win, how will he be beaten? And doesn't being killed mean you're out of the tournament? It seems to for most of these fights...


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 8, 2010)

Random Bob died after Speed Racer drove away. So, technically, Random Bob's Corpse can proceed.


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 10, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> Naruto: What happened to Lucas?
> Lucas: I'm right here.
> Naruto: But it said you weren't in the top 8!
> Announcer: I misspoke. It's Lucas instead of Piccolo.
> ...



Good chapter. Who is the strike from?


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 10, 2010)

DittoDude said:


> Good chapter. Who is the strike from?



I just thought they needed the word strike in there.


----------



## rattler (Aug 10, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> Random Bob died after Speed Racer drove away. So, technically, Random Bob's Corpse can proceed.



Wouldn't that be called _a draw_?


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 10, 2010)

Rule of funny.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 11, 2010)

Announcer: Light vs Yoh.
Light: Kame
(Yoh integrates with Random Bob's ghost)
Light: Hame
Yoh: Up Left B! Now kamehameha doesn't work on me.
Light: RASENGAN!
Yoh: Wait, what?
(Yoh dies)
Announcer: Next fight! Light vs Random Bob's corpse.
(Light uses Shadow clone jutsu, Random bob's corpse rots some more)
Lights: Now which one will you hit?(They all attack) LIGHT BARRAGE!
Naruto: Didn't he steal that from me?
(They punch the corpse, it falls over on the real light, crushing him.)
Light: Curse you. (He dies)
Announcer: Next fight: Naruto vs Lucas.
Lucas: How can you win against me?
Naruto: Um, HEY NAKED WOMEN!
Lucas: Nice try.
Naruto: I'm serious!
Lucas: I don't believe you.
Naruto: Sorry girls.
Naked woman: It's okay Mr. Naruto.
Lucas: Now, time for my ultimate technique. ULTIMATE LASER OVERLOAD ARM LASER CANNON LASER!
Naruto: Isn't that a little redundant?
Lucas: SHUT UP! ( He uses U.L.O.A.L.C.L.)
Naruto: KAMEHAMEHA!
Kakashi's head: You don't know that.
Naruto: Oh right. eep.(He gets hit by U.L.O.A.L.C.L.)


(Is Naruto dead? We can only hope.)


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 11, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> Announcer: Light vs Yoh.
> Light: Kame
> (Yoh integrates with Random Bob's ghost)
> Light: Hame
> ...



Didn't Yoh loose to Ren?


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 11, 2010)

um, continuity error?


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 11, 2010)

As always.


----------



## rattler (Aug 13, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> Rule of funny.



I see.



StoneCliff said:


> Announcer: Light vs Yoh.
> Light: Kame
> (Yoh integrates with Random Bob's ghost)
> Light: Hame
> ...



Why can Light use all of these moves? Also, Yoh is dead, and I thought the "continuity errors" were fixed.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 13, 2010)

Naruto: Where am I?
Jiraya: YOU ARE IN HELL!
Naruto: WHAT?
Jiraya: Just kidding, this is the underworld.
Naruto: You are one sick monkey!
Light: Yes, yes he is.
Naruto: I have to get back out there.
Goku: Do what I do, get the dragon bal.. (He vanishes)
Jiraya: Looks like he's going back to earth.
Naruto: Great, now I have to wait a year!
Jiraya: Or you could get a shaman.
Naruto: But I'd be a spirit. I know, I'll ask god!
God: No.
Naruto: But...
God:No.
Naruto: Aw man. I know, I'll use the Namekian dragon balls! I'll get a friend out there to help me, but who.
Lee: Ooh, pick me!
Naruto:  Fine.
Lee: Now I just need to get to outer space. I know, I'll jump off this cliff and fly there!

(Will Lee be able to fly? Find out next time!)


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 14, 2010)

As I've said before: That was special.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 14, 2010)

rattler said:


> I see.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can Light use all of these moves? Also, Yoh is dead, and I thought the "continuity errors" were fixed.



Light: Magic.

Yoh: Continuity errors = I forgot he was dead.


----------



## rattler (Aug 15, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> Light: Magic.
> 
> Yoh: Continuity errors = I forgot he was dead.



I see       .


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 19, 2010)

Guy: Wait Lee, you can't fly! (Grabs lee)
Lee: Oh right! So, how do I get to Namek?
Neji: I can use this Genie I found.
Genie: I will grant you one wish.
Neji: I wish we were on Namek!
Genie: Very well.
Tenten: Couldn't we have just wished for Naruto to come back?
Neji: Yeah, but it's less exciting that way. 
Tenten: also, how will we come back home?
Lee: Well, that's easy. We just... FLY BACK!
Guy: We can't fly. Alright, Tenten and I will search for the Dragonballs, while you two look for a way to get back home.
Tenten: Are you really leaving that responsibility to a blind guy and an idiot.
Guy: Yes, yes I am.
Lee: Ha ha, your an idiot Neji.
Neji: What if we can't find a way back?
Guy: Then, I will beat you and you will be forgotten. JUST LIKE MY TORTOISE SUMMONING!
Tortoise: That's okay, I got a sweet deal working for Dragon Ball.
Roshi: IT'S TIME FOR MY SPONGE BATH SLAVE!
Tortoise: Coming master. (shudders)


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 19, 2010)

That last chapter was really good.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 24, 2010)

Guy: Alright Tenten, summon the dragon ball tracker.
Tenten: But I don't know how.
Guy: Then you are a bitch! (Slaps Tenten)
(Everyone stares at Guy)
Frieza: You, you monster.
Orchimaru: Even I have standards.
Writer: Relax, I'll fix this.
Guy: I LOVE YOU TENTEN! MARRY ME!
Tenten: OF COURSE I WILL!
Lee: Sigh, always a bridesmaid.
Writer: Now:
(They found the dragon balls and returned to earth.)
Lee: RIGHT! DRAGON! BRING BACK NARUTO!
Dragon: Not without the password. And I changed it, so don't ask a namekian.
Lee: Please?
Dragon: Your wish is granted.
Naruto: I'm back everyone!

(What will happen now?)


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 24, 2010)

Was "please" the password? Or was Shenlong just being nice?


----------



## NarutoFan300 (Aug 25, 2010)

Good job stone.


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 26, 2010)

That doesn't answer my question. Yes to which?


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes to both.


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 28, 2010)

Naruto: Now, how do we get back home.
Lee: I know, we fly!
Naruto: Great idea!
Guy: You can't fly.
Naruto: Yes we can, if we believe!
(Naruto and Lee fly home.)
TenTen: Are you going to leave us here?
Naruto: Yes!
Kakashi's head: Naruto, you made it back right before the final showdown between Lucas and Random Bob's Corpse.
Naruto: Who will win?
Lucas: Time to reveal my true identity! I'm ZaZakru!
Naruto: Who?
Zazakru: The new ninja challenger? The first antagonist?
naruto: Doesn't ring a bell.
Zazakru: I'll show you! 

(Does this mean Jim will also come back?)


----------



## DittoDude (Aug 30, 2010)

Jim can never come back!!!


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 1, 2010)

We'll see about that.


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 2, 2010)

I said never!!!


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 2, 2010)

Announcer: Your name is Zazakru? Well, you entered as 
Lucas, so you are disqualified.
Zazakru: THAT'S IT! ULTIMATE LEVEL! DIGIVELOUTION! SUPER SAIYAN OVERSOUL 25 tails!
Naruto: How can you do that?
Zazakru: I'll let Tai from Digimon Tell you.
Tai: That's Zazakru, an ultimate level digimon. He has the power to copy from any anime. One hit from his Dark Spirit Bomb will destroy you, along with the planet your on!
Zazakru:  DARK SPIRIT BOMB!
Kakashi's head: We need to bring back Random Bob.
Naruto: We need to believe in him! I BELIEVE IN RANDOM BOB!
Team Guy: WE BELIEVE IN RANDOM BOB!
All the dead anime charaters: WE BELIEVE IN RANDOM BOB!
Kakashi's head: You are all idiots.
Dragon:  You know, you still have a wish left.
Kakashi's head: I wish Random Bob was alive and fully healed!
Dragon: Very well.
Random Bob: I'M BACK EVERYONE!
Naruto: YOU STOLE MY LINE! RASEN-SHURIKEN!
(Random Bob dies) 
Kakashi's Head: You idiot, now how do we stop him?
Mysterious Trainer: GO POKEBALL!
(Mysterious Trainer caught a Zazakru!)
Zazakru: I knew I shouldn't have used a move that takes twenty minutes to charge!


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 2, 2010)

Naruto: Who are you?
Gary: I'm Gary, from Pokemon.
Naruto: Isn't you name Blue in the Manga?
Gary: True, but this is ANIME arena. Anyway, this newest capture proves I'm the best Anime Trainer!
Naruto: Anime Trainer?
Gary: Here, let Mr. Black explain! 
(They are all teleported to a room with all the other anime charaters.)
Mr. Black: Welcome, I am Mr. Black. I am holding the Anime trainer fight. It will be like Pokemon, except with Anime charaters. I will release you all into the wild with six anime balls. Be careful, as you can catch people or be caught. Also, you only get six balls, so chose wisely. And also, good luck.


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 3, 2010)

Cool!!!!!!


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 5, 2010)

(Naruto is running through the wild.)
Naruto: Must catch anime charaters.
Lee: Hey Naruto what are you (Naruto throws an anime ball)
(Naruto caught a lee)
Light: Ha, you call that an anime character? 
Naruto: Well, he is in an anime.
Light: THIS IS AN ANIME  CHARACTER! (throws out Arale from Dr. Slump)
Naruto: THIS IS ALSO AN ANIME CHARACTER! (throws out Lee)
Arale: Let's play wrestling!
Lee: Okay! 6th gate! 
(He kicks Arale into the Stratosphere) 
Light: Um, GO DEATHNOTE! (throws Deathnote onto the field)
Naruto: GO ANIMEBALL! 
(Naruto caught a Light!)
Light: Lame.


----------



## angelababy (Sep 8, 2010)

Funny! I love this! good job!!


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 8, 2010)

(Naruto sees Goku.)
Naruto: GO ANIMEBALL!
Goku: GO ANIMEBALL!
(Naruto caught an Animeball!)
Naruto: GO ANIMEBALL! GO LIGHT! GO LEE!
Light: Isn't it kinda confusing, you say Animeball for both The thing you caught, and the animballs you throw?
Naruto: Good Point. GO BALLY!
Lee: *snicker*
Naruto: BALLY! USE CATCH! 
(Goku dodges)
Lee: 6th gate! (He tries to punch Goku, Goku dodges)
Goku: Yeah, your fast, for REGULAR DRAGONBALL!
Light: GO DEATHNOTE! (Writes down Goku)
Goku: That's not my name. (Punches through Light, transforms back into Vegeta) I was using Transformation jutsu. 
Gary: GO ANIMEBALL!
(Gary caught a Vegeta!)
Gary: Nice addition to my team. I would catch you losers, but my team is full.
(Turns dramatically)
And I don't catch losers.
Naruto: I'll show him. We need a power player, LIKE GOKU!
Light: Yeah, I kinda killed him when I wrote his name down. 
Goku: That wasn't my birth name. 
Light: DON'T DEFY ME! (Beats him to death with the Death Note)
Naruto: Why?
Light: I have issues, deadly issues.


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 8, 2010)

Naruto: Jiraya! I need your help!
Jiraya: Busy!
Naruto: Kakashi!
Kakashi: Busy!
Naruto: You know, that has unfortunate implications.
Kakashi: True!
Naruto: CAN ANYONE HELP ME?
Luffy: Yarg, I can! Yarg.
Naruto: What's with the yargs?
Luffy: Yarg, it's called a speech impedemnt you jerk!
Naruto: GO ANIMEBALL!
(It bounces off)
Luffy: Yarg, I'm already caught.
Naruto: By who?
Vash: I did! I also caught Trunks and Goten!
Naruto: Um, GO SASUKE!
Vash: You don't have Sasuke. (Naruto and co. ran away.)
Naruto: How did a loser like him get so powerful?
Yoh: Luck.
Naruto: AAAH!
Yoh: Sup, I'm here to catch..
Naruto: GO ANIMEBALL!
(Naruto caught a Yoh!)
Light: Sweet.

Mr. White: So, the anime trainer fight has taken over. I have to make sure I stop it.


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 9, 2010)

(Light falls to the ground)
Naruto: What happened!!??
Light: Remember when Vegeta punched a hole in me?
Naruto: Oh yeah! Good times!
Light: Well, turns out I'm kinda dying.
Naruto: WE NEED A DOCTOR!
Chopper: I'm a doctor!
Naruto: AHH! A FREAK! DIE!
(Grabs chopper and throws him into a mountain range)
Naruto: We need a doctor!
Faust: I'm a doctor.
Naruto: AAAH! A TWILIGHT FAN!
(Throws Faust into a mountain range)
Faust: SAVE ME ELISA! 
Elisa: I think we should see other people.
Naruto: DOCTOR! WE NEED YOU!
Stranger: I'll help you.
Naruto: Great!
Stranger: If you come with me to look for my lost puppy.
Naruto: NEVER!
Stranger: I'll give you candy.
Lee: STRANGER DANGER! (Punches Stranger away) So naruto, you wanted to go with that stranger?
Naruto: Yeah, but now I see never to trust strangers, no matter who they say they are.
Lee: Now you know, and knowing is half the battle.

NAR--U--TOOOO!


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 9, 2010)

Mr.White: So Stranger, you have failed me.
Stranger: Yes sir, but I found your puppy!
Mr.White: SPRINKLES! (Puppy jumps into his lap) Daddy's missed you, oh yes he has.
Stranger: So, your not going to kill me?
Mr.White: What, oh! Nah, just seventy years in the dungeon.
(Meanwhile, back with Naruto)
Light: You know, I'm bleeding to death. You have to stop killing doctors.
Naruto: I have a problem.
Light: The first step is to admit it.
Yugi: HA HA HA! EASY TARGETS! GO EXODIA THE FORBIDDEN ONE!
(throws cards onto the ground, nothing happens)
Naruto: Um, now what.
Yugi: Well, usually you throw down you cards and are forced to quit.
Naruto: But, we're not playing Yugio..
Yugi: DUEL MONSTERS!
Naruto: Whatever. GO, LEE!
Lee: Want me to not kill him?
Naruto: Nah, he won't help us.
Yugi: WAIT! (turns into yami)
Yami: MIND CRUSH!
(It has no effect)
Lee: HA, you have to have a .. a... Brain thingy to be affected by that!
Naruto: Wait, he could be helpful. GO ANIMEBALL!
(Naurto caught a Yami!)


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 10, 2010)

Naruto: I CAUGHT A YAMI!
Light: That was two hours ago, now can you help me get a doctor?
Lee: Here, I'll put bandages onto your wound. I also put disinfectant onto it. It may sting, but it helps.
(Everyone just stares)
Naruto: Y..y.you know how to do something correctly?
Lee: Yeah, Master Guy thought I should now some healing.
Light: Oh, dear god. It's the sign of the apocalypse!
Yoh: SAVE ME AMIDAMARU! Um, Amidamaru? I need your help!
Amidamaru (at a bar) : So, you're a nurse, huh?(beeper goes off)
Elisia: Don't you need to get that?
Amidamaru (turns it off) : No, no I don't.


----------



## Kei (Sep 10, 2010)

I laughed so much my cheeks hurt!!!


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 10, 2010)

Naruto: Hello, dear readears. We need a sixth member for our team. So, we are holding tryouts.
Naruto: So, why do you think you should be a member?
Deidara: BECASUE! I AM THE GREAT ARTIST DEIDARA!
Lee: I like her. She's hot. 
Yami: Second.
Deidara: I'M A BOY, YOU MORONS!
Lee: EWW! Still.
Yami: Second.
Naruto: What are your skills?
Alucard: Sparkling in the sun, being emo, and having an army of preteen girls.
Light: Vampire? DIE! (beats him to death with the Deathnote.)
Naruto: How can you help us?
Chopper: I'm not here to help you. You nearly killed me! In fact, I'm going to kill you and show One Piece is the ultimate series.
Naruto: You're from One Piece? If you join us, we can stop getting the death threats.
Light: Yeah, and I'll stop getting carpral tunnel syndrom. 
Naruto: GO ANIMEBALL!
Chopper: What?
(Naruto caught a Chopper!)


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 11, 2010)

Chopper: Why did you catch me?
Naruto:  Because we needed a skilled doctor.
Chopper: REALLY!!??
Naruto: Ha ha no. Since your a reindeer, I want you to take me to Santa.
Chopper: But I don't..
Naruto: TAKE ME TO SANTA!
Santa: Ho ho ho!
Naruto: SANTA! Did you bring me presents?
Santa: No no no!
Naruto: Then why are you here?
Santa: Hoe hoe hoe! (Points to Hooker)
Hooker: I'm pretty!
(Meanwhile)
Mr. White: Yes Hooker, seduce Santa. Once he is caught by you, WE CAN STEAL CHRISTMAS! 
Stranger: Um sir, what do you gain from this?
Mr. White: Stranger? Didn't I send you to prison?
Stranger: Your dog pardoned me.
Mr. White: Sparkles! What did we say about your pardoning addiction?
Sparkles: Ruff!
Mr. White: Aw, I can't stay mad at you. Anyways, what did you want?
Stranger: Sir, what do we get from kidnapping this guy?
Mr. White: REVENGE! One Christmas, all I wanted was to have a puppy. Did i get one for Christmas? NOOO! Later, I bought a puppy and started this organization. What a crazy Tuesday.
Stranger: You do realize that your parents are the people who get you the presents, and this guy is just some guy in a suit?
Mr. White: I know, but I already got rid of my parents!
White's dad: Wow, it sure was nice of our Mr. to send us to Hawaii
White's mom: Yeah, I knew he loved us! Now, who's sitting next to us?
Pan: HI! I'm Pan from Dragon Ball GT! Hey this button says self destruct, what happens if I hit it?
White's Parents: NOOO!


----------



## Kei (Sep 11, 2010)

Lol poor chopper


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 11, 2010)

Those last few chapters were great. What can Bally do?


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 12, 2010)

No one has any idea


----------



## Kei (Sep 12, 2010)

Bring sakura back lol!! Have her fight Hinata and have hinata drown in Sakura sea of tears!! Lol, that'll be funny to me,


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 12, 2010)

Naruto: Huh, where am I?
(A man covered in shadows appears)
???: You are asleep. However, I can enter dreams and torture people inside them.
Naruto: But I won't feel any pain, because it's a dream.
???: I figured how to get past that. (Whips out tape player)
Naruto: W-what's that?
???: On this tape, I hav..
Naruto: No, i mean, what's a tape?
???: *sigh* I hate young people. It's like a cd.
Naruto: A c-what?
???: AN IPOD!
Naruto: Oh, what song does it play?
???: THE 4-KIDS ONE PIECE THEME SONG!
Naruto: NOOOOOOOOOO!
(In the Real World)
Generic 20 year old #1: I'm WHINY!
Generic 20 year old #2: I think I'm funny and cool, but I'm not.
Generic 20 year old #3: Hey dudes! Wanna be whiny at the cafe?
Generic 20 year olds #1 and 2: DO WE?
(Back at Naruto's camp)
Naruto (asleep): AAAAHHH! 
Light: He's been like that for an hour. 
Lee: We don't know what to do. I need to ask the smartest, best person I know. That's why I'm asking you, Socky. (Lee is wearing a sock on his hand)


----------



## Kei (Sep 12, 2010)

The one piece opening for 4kids wasn't that bad....it was kinda catchy


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 12, 2010)

Light: Lee, that is by far the stupidest..
Socky: LEE! THANK YOU FOR SUMMONING ME! I WILL WAKE YOU FRIEND AND GIVE YOU ALL CANDY!
Everyone: Yeah!
Socky: Except light.
Light: Come on!
Naruto: What happened?
Lee: You were all like AAAAH! and then Socky was all like WAKE UP! And then you were all like what happened? and I was all like you were all like AAAH!
Naruto: I get the picture. Now, who's this?
Socky: I AM SOCKY! GREAT CREATURE FROM THE FIFTH DIMENSION. MY POWERS ARE UNCOMPROMISABLE TO THE LIKE'S OF YOU!
Light: YOU DIDN'T GIVE ME CANDY! (Beats Socky to death with the DeathNote)
Lee: Socky? WHY!!!!!!!
Light: He wouldn't give me candy.
Bally: That's not a very good reason.
Naruto: Yeah, I mea... YOU CAN TALK??!!
Bally: Yes, can't you?
Naruto: Yes, but.. why haven't you talked before?
Bally: I didn't have anything worth saying.
Naruto: Ok, so what are your powers?
Bally: My powers are...
(Meanwhile, at the Batcave)
Mr. White: You know, Orchimaru was right, this place is spacious.


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 12, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> Light: Lee, that is by far the stupidest..
> Socky: LEE! THANK YOU FOR SUMMONING ME! I WILL WAKE YOU FRIEND AND GIVE YOU ALL CANDY!
> Everyone: Yeah!
> Socky: Except light.
> ...



Great couple of chapters. P.S. The bolded text needs a question mark.


----------



## NarutoFan300 (Sep 12, 2010)

You've really been posting quickly, haven't you Stone? I liked 'em.


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 12, 2010)

Mr. White: I'm serious, this is an awesome pad.
Stranger: Why did I have to carry all of your stuff?
Mr. White: Eh, moving vans cost to much. Isn't that right Sparkles? What? Fine, you can get the Batwing. But, no joyriding. Ok, a little joy riding.
Stranger: Should I inform you know who?
Mr. White: Who?
Stranger: The Shadow guy?
Mr. White: Oh you mean-
???: NOOO! I am to remain nameless until the big reveal!
Mr. White: But, we both know your name.
???: But, the readers don't.
Mr. White: Readers? HELLO NICE READERS!
???: Whatever, just call me Shadow.
Mr. White: Ok, Shadow. Anyways, how did the torturing go?
Shadow: Although I didn't get any info last night, I did make him listen to the 4kids 0ne piece song.
Mr. White: Good god!
Stranger: That's my ring tone...
Mr. White: HOOKER!
Hooker: What?
Mr. White: Did you kidnap Santa?
Hooker: Yeah, but it was just another fake!
Mr. White: Fine, send him with one of the Pan clones to Hawaii.
Stranger: That reminds me. Where's the real Pan?
Mr. White: Who do you think Hooker is?


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 13, 2010)

^^^ you spelt One piece with a 0. I like the stuff with Pan/Hooker.


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 13, 2010)

Lee: I've got good news! I think I can get Socky back to life!
Yami: Why the fuck should I care?
Everyone: WHAT!??
Yami: What?
Moderator: You're coming with me!
Yami: What for?
Moderator: You swore without bleeping it!
(At Yami's Trial) 
Moderator Ruler: I hereby sentence you to...
Naruto: Don't worry, this is just a minor offense.
Moderator Ruler: IMMEDIATE DEATH! Any final words?
Yami: Yes. Fuck. Fuck. Fuck fuck fuckidy fuck. Fucking all the way. Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck-
Moderator: Can we kill him now?
Moderator Ruler: No, we must listen to his final words.
Yami: Fuck you and you and all you moderators! FUCK YOU! FUCK YOU! FUCK FUCK FUCKIDY FUCK YOU!
StoneCliff: I am soooooooooooooooooooo Getting banned for this.


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 13, 2010)

Yami: Fuck fuck fuck, fuck fuck fuck. Fucking all the way! Oh what fun, it is to fuck on a fucking fuck fuck fuck FUCK! I love to fuck fuck fuck! I am the king of FUCKING FUCKING FUCKING FUCKING FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Where was I,  oh yeah! Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck-
Naruto: StoneCliff? Wow, you're amazing! Can you get Yami to stop?
StoneCliff: Sadly, no. 
Yami: Fuck you Stone! I don't need your fuckingness or anyone else's! FUCK YOU!
Moderator: We need to stop this!
Moderator2: But how?
Yami: FUCK FUCK FUCK YOU ALL! I FUCKING HATE YOU FUCKERS! Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck-
Moderator Ruler: ENOUGH! For creating such an abomination, I am banishing you StoneCliff! Your Final word?
StoneCliff: Fuck.


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 13, 2010)

Naruto: W-w-where are we? 
Junker: HA HA HA! Welcome to the Konoha Landfill! 
Naruto: B-but we are a fan fic! A not crappy fan fic!
Junker: Yeah, if you call 3 stars not crappy!
Naruto: YOU BASTARD!
Junker: Oh, now you're going to kill me.
Naruto: No, he is. LIGHT! HE TOOK YOUR CANDY!
Light: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
(He beats Junker to death with the Death Note)
Light: MWAH HAH HAH! THAT'S WHAT YOU GET FOR TAKING MY CANDY!


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 13, 2010)

^^^ Well, that's one way to make a short chapter seem long.


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey, you try writing while being banished


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 14, 2010)

StoneCliff: Where am I?
Socky: Funny, Naruto just asked the same thing. *ahem* YOU ARE ON THE BANISHED PLANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
StoneCliff: So why are you here? And further more, why is  there still a fan fic if I'm bansihed?
Socky: Because.
Me: Ok, but I'm going to refer to my self as me, okay?
Socky: *sigh* Fine.
Me: Ok, how can I get out of the Banished Plane.
Socky: THREE TESTS! First, a test of speed. Then, a test of knowledge. Finally,-
Me: A test of power?
Socky: Don't be ridiculous. It's a secret. 
Me: Fine, first a test of speed! BRING IT ON!
Socky: TRANSFORMATION!
(I transform into a Justin Beiber look alike)
Me: WHAT THE?
Socky: I'd start running, if I was you. 
Me: Why?
Socky: Well, the fan girls tour bus is about to stop here. And that middle school across the street is about to let out.
Me: Oh, (I start to run) AAAAAAH!
Fangirls: GET HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!
(All 100000000 fan girls chase after me)
Me: HA! I have more fan girls chasing after me as StoneCliff!
Socky: Fine, now you'll appear as whatever person a woman is attracted to to that woman.
(Now 3,000,000,000 woman chase after me)
Me: Still, more fan girls as my regular self.
Socky: Fine, now they all have HUGE MECHAS!
Me: ALRIGHT! How far do I have to run?
Socky: Um, this is 4th street. TO THE END OF THE WORLD!
Me: What??!!
Socky: Just kidding, alright take a right here. Then, go up the hill and grab the pail of water. You'll have to steal it from those two kids.
Jack: Why the heck is he running towards us?
Jill: I LOVE YOU! (Runs towards me) TOGETHER FOREVER! (has bombs strapped to her.)


(Nothing like a cliff hanger for his 200th post)


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 14, 2010)

(Lee is at taco bell with the rest of team Guy)
Lee: Yum! Tacos!
(Tacos begin to rain down from the sky.)
Shadow: Now, they're tacos filled with scorpions!
Lee: Yeah!
Shadow: Um, with clown scorpions!
Lee: OH GOD NO!
(Chopper is at drum island)
Chopper: Doctor, do you love me?
Doctor: No, go away!
Chopper: Yes, SIR!
(Shadow makes Wapol appear and kill the doctor)
Chopper: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
(Light is sitting in a chair)
Light: ......
Shadow: Now it's a chair of racoons!
Light: .....
Shadow: Um, it's made of your sister?
Light: ....
Shadow: You don't care do you?
Light: Nope.
Shadow: Um, I took your candy?
Light: YOU BASTARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(Beats him to death with the Death Note)

(In the real world)
20 year old 1: I'm whiny!
(he gets shot)
Naruto: We're all sick of that joke.

(Back at Naruto's camp)
Naruto: What happened to Chopper and Lee?
Light: What, oh yeah! There was that Shadow guy in my dream.
Naruto: That means he got to them! We have to help them!
Yami: Can I mind crush them?
Naruto: Not yet! Any ideas?
(Light walks next to Lee and Chopper)
Light: *WAKE UP!!!!!!!!*
(They do)
Naruto: That works.


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 14, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> (Lee is at taco bell with the rest of team Guy)
> Lee: Yum! Tacos!
> (Tacos begin to rain down from the sky.)
> Shadow: Now, they're tacos filled with scorpions!
> ...



Wasn't the doctor a she?



StoneCliff said:


> Hey, you try writing while being banished



Fair enough.


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 14, 2010)

No, it was the doctor who had died in the flashback.


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 15, 2010)

I see. NA-RU-TO!


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 16, 2010)

Me: I can't believe how amazing that ending was!
Socky: I liked the part with the giant octopus. Anyways, SECOND CHALLENGE! TEST OF KNOWLEDGE! You ready? What does this mean? 0101010001101000011010010111001100100000011010010111001100100000011101000110100001100101001000000111010001100101011100110111010000100000011110010110111101110101001000000110011001101111011011110110110000101110001000000100111001100101011101100110010101110010001000000110000101100111011000010110100101101110001000000111011101101001011011000110110000100000011110010110111101110101001000000111001101110101011001100110011001100101011100100010000001110100011010000110010100100000011010010110111001100100011010010110011101101110011010010111010001111001001000000110111101100110001000000110001001100101011010010110111001100111001000000110000101101100011010010111011001100101001011000010000001100110011011110111001000100000011110010110111101110101001000000111011101101001011011000110110000100000011000100110010100100000011001000110010101100001011001000010111000100000010110010110111101110101001000000110101101101110011011110111011100100000011101110110100001100001011101000011111100100000010011100110111100100000011011110110111001100101001000000110100101110011001000000110011101101111011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101111001000000110001001101111011101000110100001100101011100100010000001110100011011110010000001110011011001010110000101110010011000110110100000100000011101000110100001101001011100110010000001110101011100000010000100100000010100110110111100101100001000000100011001110101011000110110101100100000011110010110111101110101001000000110000101101100011011000010000100100000010000010110111001100100001011000010000001101001011001100010000001111001011011110111010100100000011000010111001001100101001000000110111101101110001000000111010001110110011101000111001001101111011100000110010101110011001000000110000101101110011001000010000001110010011001010110000101100100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101000011010010111001100101100001000000111010001101000011001010110111000100000010010010010000001110111011000010111001100100000011100110111010101100011011000110110010101110011011100110110011001110101011011000010110000100000011000010110010001110110011001010111001001110100011010010111001101101001011011100110011100100000011011010111100100100000011001100110000101101110001000000110011001101001011000110010000001101111011011100010000001110100011010000110000101110100001000000111001101101001011101000110010100101110001000000100110101010111010000010100100000100000010010000100000100100000010010000100000100100001!
Me: Pie?
Socky: Close enough.

(That doesn't say pie!)


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 16, 2010)

Me: Alright, what's my final test?
Socky: IT'S A TEST OF POWER!
Me: I knew it.
Socky: AGAINST ME!
Me: Fine. SPIRIT BOMB! (Socky dodges) RASEN SHURIKEN! (Socky dodges) ROAR OF TIME! (Socky did not take any damage)
Socky: How do you even know these moves?
Me: GO COSPLAYING! GUM GUM GATLING GUN! (Socky takes a little damage)
Socky: My turn! SUMMON!! (he summons a bully) 
Me: Not Johnathan Wagon! The guy who constantly bullied me!
Wagon: Oh yeah! Time to die, punk!
Me: EXPLOSION OF PURE AWESOMENESS! (The entire plane gets destroyed)
Socky: *cough* Congrats, you have bested me in-
Me: Yeah yeah, where's the way out?
Socky: right *cough* there... but let me finish my monologue!
Me: Nope!
(I reach where the characters were before Yami swore)
Me: I've returned! Now to bring back my fan fic! SUMMON! FAN FIC MAIN CHARACTERS!
Naruto: WE'RE BACK EVERYONE! STONE! What's up!?
Me: Since there's only five of you, because Yami's been banished to hell-
Naruto: Wait, when did that happen?
Me: Off screen. Anyways, I'd introduce a sixth member for you! ME! I've handed over control of the fan fic's story to a trusted adviser.
Naruto: Who?
Me: Jim.
Naruto: Hello, I'm Naruto and I like men! All of those fan arts? Those were actually photos!


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 17, 2010)

Naruto: No way! Jim can not come back! Yes he can. I was just kidding. HA HA HA! I also like men. STOP THAT!
Me: Fine, we'll switch roles. (I am now once again the writer. Jim is the sixth member)
Jim: Hullo!
Light: What can you even do?
Jim: I've grown much stronger. Watch.  SUPER SONIC DANCING! (It sends out super loud sonic waves) YEAH!
Naruto: Ok your in. 
Jim: So, that's it for this chapter?
Naruto: For our side at least.
(Meanwhile, in the batcave)
Mr. White: SHADOW'S DEAD!??!
Shadow: No, I'm right here. I died in the dream.
Mr. White: Ok then. Anyways, how is our EVIL trainer doing?
???:  Very well, I have completed my team. Nothing can stop us.
Mr. White: Good, now to do the most evil thing imaginable. THROW THIS PLASTIC BOTTLE INTO THE TRASH!
Frieza: Y-You monster.


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 18, 2010)

Does Jim want Naruto to love him, or was he just being weird?


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 18, 2010)

the second one


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok then. NA-RU-TO!


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 19, 2010)

Mr. White: So, Jo-
???: Don't reviel my name!
Mr. White: But Johji!
Johji: You idiot, now what do I do?
Mr. White: I don't know!
Naruto: WAIT! TIME OUT! WHO THE HELL IS JOHJI!??
StoneCliff: From the original Yugioh manga. Tristian's Nephew. The baby who shat in Kaiba's Butler's Lap?
Naruto: Wow, you're really going for obscureness aren't you.
StoneCliff: Yes, yes I am.
Mr. White: Anyways, you have the evil versions of everyone?
Johji: Yep.
Stranger: SIR! There's a giant Moth Zombie attacking!
Mr. White: SEND OUT GODZILLA!!
(Meanwhile, with Naruto)
Jim: LOOK! It's GODZILLA FIGHTING A MOTH ZOMBIE!
Naruto: SUMMON! GAMABUNTA!

(A giant monster fight? With anime? Where's the giant mecha?)


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 20, 2010)

StoneCliff said:


> Mr. White: So, Jo-
> ???: Don't reviel my name!
> Mr. White: But Johji!
> Johji: You idiot, now what do I do?
> ...



Sat or shit? I assume sat, but you never know.


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually, it really was shat.

Go, look it up if you don't believe me.


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 20, 2010)

(The moth zombie uses its laser beam on both Gamabunta and Godzilla)
Naruto: GAMABUNTA! We have no choice. Godzilla! 
Godzilla: Roar.
Naruto: You have to fusion dance with Gamabunta!
Godzilla: ROOOOOOAR! (They use fusion dance)
Gamazilla: We feel so much more powerful! (The use their laser fireball and destroy it!)
Zombie Moth: FINAL ATTACK! ZOMBIFIE! (Gamazilla beomces a zombie.
Zombie Gamazilla: DESTROY!
Jim: We have to catch him!
Naruto: I know, I'll open a space by killing you!
Bally: WAIT! I can use my powers to catch ZG.
Naruto: *sigh* Fine.
Bally: CATCH! (Bally caught a ZG!)
Jim: Thank goodness that's over. 
Mr. White: Thank you for saving me! I will repay you by... CATCHING YOU!
Naruto: Whaaa?
Mr. White: Just kidding. NOT! GO ANIMEBALL!
(Mr. White caught a Naruto!)
Naruto: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
(At Mr. White's base)
Shadow: I made Naruto think he was caught, sir.
Stranger: Great. Isn't that awesome Mr. White? Mr. White?
Mr. White: Who's a good puppy. You are Sparkles. Yes you are!
Mr. Gray: I come here for your evaluation from Mr. Black, and this is what I see. A grown man playing with a puppy, I guy in the shadows, and stranger danger.
Sparkles: Yip! Yip! Yip!
Mr. Gray: SHUT UP! (He breaks Sparkles neck)
Stranger: You shouldn't have done that.
Mr. Gray: Why?
Mr. White: DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 21, 2010)

Is shat the past-tense of shit?

That last chapter was really funny.


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 22, 2010)

Mr. Gray: GO IRUKA!!!!!
Iruka: Oh, NOW you use me?
(Mr. White goes super saiyan 12)
Mr. White: YOU KILLED SPARKLES!!!!(He uses Sparlkling Beam)
Mr. Gray: PROTECT ME IRUKA!
Iruka: Um, substitution? 
Mr. Gray: Can't you use Rasengan or something?
Irkua: NO!
(They both die)
Mr. White: Now, I must collect the dragon balls and bring back Sparkles.
Sparkles: I have already returned.
Mr. White: SPARKLES!
Stranger and Shadow: Y-y-y-you just talked!?
Mr. White: Yeah he did, didn't you know that?
Stranger: No!
Sparkles: Well, it's true. Now, we must go to war against Mr. Black. SUMMON GODZILLA!
Mr. White: Well, he kinda fused with Gozilla and was captured by Naruto's friend Bally.
Stranger: What? I thought that was a dream.
Shadow: Nah, he fell asleep and then I changed his memory to think Mr. White Captured him.
Sparkles: EXCELLENT! MWAH HAH HAH!
(Meanwhile, at Naruto's camp)
Naruto(Asleep): AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
Light: WAKE UP!
Bally: Well, that didn't work. That means we'll have to go into his mind. Any ideas of how to?
(Sakura, Guy, Shino, Kiba, Hinata, Neji, and Tenten show up)
Guy: We'll help you! Look, I caught all these guys!
Lee: Wow, that's amazing Master Guy!
Sakura: I'll only help if I can join Naruto's team!
Jim: We'll one of us would have to die and I don't thin...(Everyone looks at him) What?
No, I will not die again! I Will in fact kill you all if I have to! And then I'll steal your candy!
Light: YYYYYYYYYYYYYYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUU BBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(He beats him to death with the Deathnote.)
(Naruto's party got a Sakura!)


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 23, 2010)

Hooray for running gags!!!


----------



## StoneCliff (Sep 27, 2010)

Guy: ALRIGHT! We must enter Naruto's mind. MIND FUSION TECHNIQUE GO!
(Nothing happens)
Guy: I'm sorry. SUPER MIND FUSION TECHNIQUE GO!
(They are all transported into Naruto's mind)
Light: And here I thought it would be empty.
(It looks like a desert)
Yoh: It kinda is.
Lee: WHO THE HELL ARE YOU?
Yoh: I was caught by Naruto. Rember?
Light: Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Yoh: This isn't funny ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Yoh: It's just a stupid running joke ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Yoh: STOP!
Light: Okay.
Guy: Now, we must get past his parts of his mind and enter his dream zone. First off, the LOVE center.
Hinata: I'll go!
Sakura: Me to!
Hinata: SLUT!
Sakura: CRYING JUTSU! (She begins to cry) Now *sob* drown *sob* in my *sob* stream of tears!
(It does nothing)
Hinata: Um, what's supposed to-
Guy: Shhh. Just let her have this one. Now, go see who's Naruto's love.
Hinata: OKAY!
(She goes into his love.)
Hinata: Alright! His number 1 love!
(Answer: RAMEN!)
Hinata: ... ... ... ... ...
Light: I don't think she's coming back.
Guy: Oh well. You win some, you lose some. What'cha goin to do.


----------



## DittoDude (Sep 27, 2010)

That was pretty good.


----------



## StoneCliff (Oct 29, 2010)

Old Man Lee: What? what happened?
Old Light: We haven't had a chapter in so long I don't rember what it's like.
(Lee wakes up)
Naruto: What's the matter?
Lee: I had a horrible dream. We had to go into your mind!
Naruto: Well, it's all over. Now, let's go join up with the rest of the team.
(They join up with Yoh, Light, Bally, Chopper, and Jim.)
Bally: Let's go to the Great Hall. It says that's where we must go to.
Naruto: Okay then!
(They arrive at the Great Hall)
Naruto: Where's everyone else?
Gary: We're right here.
(Gary, Johji, and Ash are sitting at the dining table)

(what will happen next? Why did it take over a month for a new chapter? How did I come back? Why do I have so many questions? Why-

StoneCliff: How'd you come back? 

(Well, I-

StoneCliff: Don't care. BANISH!


----------



## DittoDude (Oct 29, 2010)

I like your new sig.


----------



## StoneCliff (Oct 31, 2010)

Mr. White: Ah, Mr. Ozzey.
Naruto: That's not my name.
Mr. White: Whatever. Anyways, welcome to the final four. FIRST BATTLE! GARY VS.
Ash: Wait, can we finish our food first?
Mr. White: Sigh, fine.
(One meal later) 
Mr. White: FIRST BATTLE! GARY vs. Johji!
Johji: GO-
(Gary sends out Vegeta. Johji dies)
Mr. White: Wow, that was anti climatic.
Ash: Now it's our turn! I have all my most powerful pokemon! GO PIKACHU!
Naruto: Go Lee!
Lee: Pikachu! Let's play wrestling!
Pikachu: Pika?
(Lee sends Pikachu hurling into Ash's Skull. Ash dies)
Mr. White: STOP WITH THE ANTI CLIMATIC BATTLES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StoneCliff (Nov 16, 2010)

Gary: GO SHADE!
Mr. White: Wait, when did you capture Shade?
Gary: Off screen.
Mr. White: Oh, okay.
Naruto: GO LEE!
Lee: Let's play wrestling!
Shade: Ha ha, no. DREAM!
(Lee wakes up in a bed. There is a shower running in the next room. Lee opens the shower door and...
Lee: SOCKY!
Socky: Yes my friend. What is it?
Lee: I-I thought you were dead!
Socky: Nope.
(Back in the real world)
Teenager: DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDD!
Teenager 2: Sex! Drugs!
Naruto: Hey! What did I say about this joke?
(Back at the arena)
Gary: No one can beat shade!
(Shade eats some candy)
Light: Candy? (He rushes at Shade. He begins to beat him to death)
Light: YOU! TOOK! MY! CANDY!
Vegeta: No, I did!
(Vegeta gets the same treatment)
Gary: That's IT! GO ZAZAKRU! GO SASUKE!
ZaZakru: I have been charging this. DARK SPIRIT BOMB!
(All of Naruto's team fainted)
Naruto: NOOOOOOOOOOOO! 
Sasuke: Face it. You're all alone. No one can save you.
????: I can.


----------



## DittoDude (Nov 16, 2010)

It's quadruple ? guy!!! He always wins!!!


----------



## StoneCliff (Nov 19, 2010)

Here's the first Crossover chapter. Feel free to make any changes.

Naruto: I-it's you!
????: That's right, it's me. DittoDude!
StoneCliff (now referred to as Me): Wait just a moment! Ditto, can I call you ditto?
DittoDude: No.
Me: Alright, Dude. Anyways, you can't just go invading a person's fan fic.
Dude: But, you begged me to...
Me: Yes, I know my fan fic has more views and is more fun, but you can't just charge in and hope to get some of my readers.
Dude: THAT'S IT! I CHALLENGE YOU TO A BATTLE!
Me: Fine, I'll use Naruto + his team. Let me guess, you'll be using charaters from your fan fic?
Dude: Oh, you mean Random Fanfic?
Me: Yes, I mean Random Fanfic.
Dude: Well, even though it is by far superior, I won't be using many charaters from Random Fanfic.
Me: Then who will you be using?
ZaZakru: Hey, what about us?
(Note: Nax is a woman in Random Fanfic who assembles a team that includes Sasuke)
Nax: SASUKE! Go take your boyfriend and go away!
Sasuke: But I'm not the sasuke on your-
Nax: NOW!
Sasuke: Sigh. Yes ma'am. Com'on Sai.
Sai: Yes Sir!
Zazakru: It'll take more then Nax to stop me!
Dude: Go Green M and M!
Green: Hi there, big boy.
Zazakru: Bow chica bow wow!
(They leave)
Dude: Have you picked your party?
Me: Yes!

My party: Naruto, Lee, Light, Bally, Jim, Yoh.

Dude's Party: Green, Nax, ?, ?, ? , ?.


----------



## DittoDude (Nov 20, 2010)

Nope that's good.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jan 23, 2011)

DittoDude: Um, StoneCliff?
Me: Yeeessssss?
Ditto: Aren't you going to fight me? You've spent the last three months just standing there.
Me: What, oh sorry! I was writing a different fic. It's Called Quest for-
Ditto: Hey, no ads!
Me: Fine, let's fight!

(ROUND 1)

Ditto: I SUMMON NAX!
Me: I SUMMON LEE!
Nax: I'm going to kill you!
Lee: Don't worry, I'll help! (Lee grabs a gun and kills himself)

(WINNER: NAX!)

Me: Ummm....
Ditto: Hopefully for you, your team aren't all idiots!
Me: Go Light!
Ditto: GO ANGELICA!
Me: Angelica?
Ditto: From Rugrats? Hello!

(ROUND 2!)
(Angelica vs Light!)

Light: Um, I don't really feel comfortable killing a little girl....
(Angelica uses EAT CANDY)
Light: Hey, where'd you get that Candy?
Angelica (points to light's suitcase): From there.
Light: You. Took. My. CANDY?! SUPER ULTRA MEGA UNSTOPPABLE OMEGA ALPHA GAMMA REPETITIVE KICK! (He lightly tapped Angelica with his foot. She burst into flames)

(Winner: Light)


----------



## DittoDude (Jan 26, 2011)

Tie score!!!


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 21, 2011)

Me: Psssssssssssssst, Ditto!
Ditto: Yes?
Me: Watcha doin?
Ditto: Continuing my much better fanfic.
Me: Yeah, I had to wait five months for you to write your chapters before I could write mine
Ditto: So, you're blaming your own laziness on me?
Me: Basically

NEXT FIGHT

Ditto: I CHOSE YOU GREEN!
Me: GO Bally!

Green: Mhm, I like balls alot.
Bally: Nice try, cruel mistress! Your seduction powers won't work on me!
Green: Don't need them. GO SEDUCTED ARMY!

(All civilians of every universe, male and female, are summoned)

Bally: Oh, screw this. ULTIMATE POWERS, ACTIVATE!

(Cracks appear through out existence. White light emerges from them)

Me: Bally! What did you-
(Bally is surronounded by red and black energy)
Bally: SILENCE! You will refer to me as Lord and Master HUGH JAZZ
(All of my team laugh)
Hugh: BE MATURE! IT'S A FAMILY NAME! Now watch as I create my own reality! Void of all you idiots! Starting by rewriting this fanfic!
Ditto: Wait, Stone, aren't _you_ writing this?
Me: Meh, it varies. (eats popcorn) 
Ditto: Where'd you get that popcorn? ( I shrug)
Me: Want some?
(Everything is swallowed up by a huge white flash)


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 21, 2011)

Well that was... interesting


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 21, 2011)

A young boy, in an orange jumpsuit, wanders through the empty forest by himself. He is Naruto, and embedded within him is a great evil, like no other. No one is there to hear his  scream as a fellow warrior appears out of nowhere. He is not afraid, merely surprised. The figure is not one Naruto knows. "W-who are you?" Ask the young one. "I am the great ninga ZaZaKru! Nothing will stop me as I destroy you!"

Meanwhile, in the not-void of nothingness, two strapping fanfic writers find themselves floating without existence. 
Stone: W-where are we?
Ditto: We're in a nothingness of nothing. All existence as we know it is gone. No family, no friends....
Stone: Aren't we friends?
Ditto: Suuuuuuuuure. 
Stone: Good, because I for one
Ditto: (trying to get him to shut up) No more cake
Stone: What? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Ditto: (Laughing) No more  yo-yo's
Stone: What?
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Ditto: Anyways, we need to find a way out of here.
Hugh: There is no way out from this prison! I've trapped you here for all eternity!
Stone: Without Cake, I don't even care...
Ditto: I do! 
Hugh: Face it! You've lost! If I can make Stone lose his craziness, nothing can stop me!
Ditto: Why don't you come in here and say that to our faces!
Hugh: I will! (He teleports in) Nyah! Ha ha! I win!
Ditto: Now, how are you going to get out?
Hugh: Wow, you thought I was that stupid? I can teleport out of here! 
Ditto: True, but can you teleport out of this? (He throws an anime ball, or whatever it's called now a days)
Ditto: I caught a Hugh!

(Winner: Green)

Me: Yay? That's fine, I can still win.
Hugh: You haven't heard the last of me! Or Mr. White!
Stranger: Actually, Mr. White has strep throat, so he probably won't be talking for a while.
Hugh: Oh.....


----------



## DittoDude (Jun 21, 2011)

Was it a shadow ball that I threw? Because Hugh was Bally who was your pokemon.


----------



## StoneCliff (Jun 21, 2011)

The rules of physics often change as the plot demands to it.

At least that's simple. I mean, shadow balls?

_That's_ just ridiculous


----------

